# Armar fuente variable de 10A con regulacion del amperaje y proteccion



## Medicina2004 (Abr 5, 2011)

Hola, estoy con ganas de armarme una fuente de 10A y estuve leyendo bastante en este foro y en otros lados.
He visto que lo de la regulacion con el lm338 es bantante sensilla pero luego para llegar a 10A tendria que poner transistores, pero ahi habria que hacer un circuito de proteccion no?

Con respecto a la regulacion de el amperaje me interesa para poder cargar baterias. Pero como se hace para regular la corriente? Puede ser que se haga tambien con el lm338?

Hay ya algun cuircuito que tenga todas estas caracteristicas? Proteccion de corto, variacion de intensidad?
Agradecere sus consejos!!!!
Gracias
Alejandro


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 5, 2011)

Falta:
Tensión de la fuente,
Tensión de la batería,
Tipo de batería.
Ten siempre en cuenta que no somos adivinos.


----------



## Medicina2004 (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola!! Realmente mi post fue un desastre!!! les pido disculpas!!!. El otro tema que abri para mi ya estaba cerrado, pero quizas tendria que haber siguido preguntando en el otro post, perdon.

Bueno, les cuento lo que tengo ganas armar, pero les aclaro que mis conocimentos de electronica son muy basicos, pero relamente me gusta mucho.
Mi idea es construir una fuente de 220V a 1.2-30V de 15A y que ademas pueda regular no solo el voltaje si no tambien la corriente de salida. El porque de tantos amperes que es me gustaria poder usar la fuente para darle carga a la bateria del auto, cuando, a este, lo dejo mucho tiempo parado y la bateria tiende a descargarse. Y ademas ya que tengo que invertir en el trafo, lo quiero hacer una unica vez, ya que es bastante caro!!!.

De los circuitos que estuve mirano me gusto este:





Pero en lugar de poner un Lm 317 le pondria un Lm338 y en lugar de 4 2n3055, usaria un 2n6031. Que segun su hoda de datos soporta hasta 16A.

Lo que note leyendo es que, al estar los transistores aumentando la corriente si se llegara a producir un corto, la resistensia cae a cero y la intensidad seria muy alta y quemaria el transistor de potensia, entonce me gustaria a este circuito poner algun tipo de proteccion contra cortocircuitos, de los cuales vi muchos en este foro pero me gusta entenderlos.

La otra funcion a agregarle es que regule la corriente, y si mal no entendi mirando la hoja de datos del Lm338 es que este tambien actua como regulador de corriente, por lo tanto si a la salida del transistor de potendia conecto un Lm338 com regulador de corriente estaria bien? de que rango a que rango regularia la intensidad? Para que soporte 15A tendria que usar 3 LM338? como figura aca? o hay otra manera?


Bueno espero no haber sido muy extenso!!!
Muchas gracias
Alejandro


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 7, 2011)

Rediseñar un circuito no es como soplar y hacer botellas.



Medicina2004 dijo:


> . . . De los circuitos que estuve mirano me gusto este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese circuito de pablin ha sido discutido en el foro anteriormente, usa el buscador. 



Medicina2004 dijo:


> . . . y  en lugar de 4 2n3055, usaria un 2n6031 . . .



Recuerda lo siguiente: El 2N3055 puede controlar 15A, pero utilizan varios para no recargar un solo transistor con esa cantidad de corriente.


----------



## Medicina2004 (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola amigos aca he vuelto....estuve leyendo para ver si encontraba una fuente mas acorde a mis conocimietos para armar (pocos conocimientos). y la que mas me gusto es esta que esta en destacados, ya que es la unica que vi que regula la corriente de salida y proteccion contra cortos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-50-v-0-5-amp-9940/
Pero esta fuente no es simetrica. Es muy complicado hacerla simetrica?
Se podria llevar a 10A?

Amigos aca edito el post y les pongo otra fuente que es bastante parecida pero esta ademas tiene un circuito de proteccion por si los transistores de salida se ponen en cortocircuito
Que les perece esta fuente? cual de las dos me recomiendan que arme?
http://www.clubse.com.ar/newsletter/news17/notas/nota03.htm
Gracias!!!

Alejandro


----------



## Joshuan (Jul 14, 2011)

Hola gente es mi primera ves en este foro y quería preguntar:
En la configuración que posteo medicina2004 de la conexión de tres LM338 para un regulador de 15A, Cuanto es el voltaje máximo que me entrega ese regulador y que resistencias o modificaciones tendría que ponerle para que me de 12V a la salida pero con los mismos 15A de corriente?

Muchas gracias gente de foros de electrónica.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 14, 2011)

Joshuan dijo:


> Hola gente es mi primera ves en este foro y quería preguntar:
> En la configuración que posteo medicina2004 de la conexión de tres LM338 para un regulador de 15A, Cuanto es el voltaje máximo que me entrega ese regulador y que resistencias o modificaciones tendría que ponerle para que me de 12V a la salida pero con los mismos 15A de corriente?
> 
> Muchas gracias gente de foros de electrónica.


Practicamente nada, solo tendrias que mover el potenciometro para que de los 12V.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 15, 2011)

Medicina2004 dijo:


> Hola amigos aca he vuelto....
> Amigos aca edito el post y les pongo otra fuente que es bastante parecida pero esta ademas tiene un circuito de proteccion por si los transistores de salida se ponen en cortocircuito
> Que les perece esta fuente? cual de las dos me recomiendan que arme?
> http://www.clubse.com.ar/newsletter/news17/notas/nota03.htm
> ...



yo te aconsejo esta fuente,tiene todo,igual aca te dejo una que yo me hice,en esta podes poner en vez de los 2N3055,dos transistores MJ802 que soportan 10A cada uno


----------



## samus741 (Ago 2, 2012)

HOLA .Después de una penalización tras haber echo varias infracciones me suspendieron tras aclarar cuentas pendientes con la ley  regreso y espero no cometer más infracciones. Bueno pues quisiera  que me ayudaran con este proyecto pues verán con anterioridad hice una fuente de voltaje  de 0-15v  1A pero me gustaría  que me ayudaran a convertirla  a una de 15A si no se puede  5A O 4A  ( en el adjunto  muestro el diagrama que utilice  para hacer mi fuente) estuve leyendo  y creo  que  debo  cambiar  el diagrama  poniendo un transformador  de  12V – 3A  y un puente diodos de 4A  y un regulador que permita regular 3A   y estuve buscando  y encontré el LM350T   ya que cubre perfectamente 3A   y  es económico puesto que el LM350k es muy caro. Vi en internet que  el LM350T  se le puede  poner un transistor de potencia PNP para amplificar el amperaje  pues  me gustaría que a la salida me de 15A  y si no se puede 5A, poniendo un transistor TIP32 para 5A y el MJ15016 para 15A así como una protección contra corto circuito con Buzer puesto que tengo entendido que al hacer esto  la protección anti corto que pose integrado el LM350T SE DESACTIVA. En el adjunto muestro una propuesta del circuito solo que me faltaría poner la protección contra corto y el amperaje variable que a continuación are mención. Bueno dejo el diagrama para que me ayuden a convertir fuente a una cosa más ,quisiera saber  si los aparatos se queman por poner  más amperaje de lo que utilizan  puesto que hice un amplificador  que trabaja  con 9V   por lo cual puse el regulador 7809 pero mi duda es  que si a este amplificador lo alimento con  los 15A  EL REGULADOR SE VA QUEMAR  pues el regulador solo soporta 1A     SI ES EL caso me gustaría que al diagrama de La fuente  un circuito que me permita hacer variable el amperaje  pues para evitar problemas y si no es mucha molestia porque cuando mido amperaje con un multímetro normal  no de gancho ,si lo mido   y lo ago. Mucho tiempo le empieza a salir humo a la fuente y cargadores .saludos  (imagen1: diagrama de mi fuente)   (EJEMPLO1: LM350T con transistor)  (FUENTE 16A: ejemplo con el transistor MJ15016)  (FUENTE 4A: ejemplo con transistor TIP32).
A UNA cosa más tengo una duda  según tengo entendido  que al LM317T funciona igual que el  LM350T solo con la diferencia que el LM350T soporta 3A    y tengo entendido   que la configuración con el transistor  de potencia PNP  se puede poner con  ambos reguladores es decir que al LM317T  se le puede amplificar la corriente  a 4A    con el TIP32  Y 16A   con el MJ15016  quisiera que me confirmaran que esto es  cierto. Dejo en un adjunto una propuesta para este caso  y al igual que en los anteriores casos me faltaría poner una protección contra cortos con un Buzer así como la aplicación que me permite hacer variable el amperaje (IMAGEN2  E  IMAGEN3) .A y tengo otra duda al aumentar la corriente con el transistor se debe cambiar el fusible es decir si le pongo el transistor TIP32 debo cambiar el fusible en vez de 1A  por uno de 4A  Y SI  pongo el transistor MJ15016 DEVO CAMBIAR el fusible de 1A  por uno de 15A  a  y la resistencia de 0,6 homs de cuantos watts deve ser y que me dign si el trnsistor de poder deve tener disipador de calor en este cso el TIP32 o el MJ15016 de la salida de voltaje variable me gustaria que tuviera una salida de voltje fijo pero de amperaje variable,a me gustaria que el amperaje fuera variable desde 1A a 15A.En resumen me gustaria que  la fuente  tenga  un voltaje variable de 1.2V a 15V  asi como una salida fija de 20V ambas con un amperaje variable desde 1A hasta 15A aproximadamente asi como una proteccion anticorto con un Buzer y que al aver un corto este corte la energia,claro esto para evitar que se queme el transistor el regulador y todos los demas componetes
.saludos disculpen la extensión del texto  y perdonen mi ignorancia y espero que me ayuden y no me regañen tanto pues apnas soy un estudiante y no se mucho de electronica  una vez mas disculpen mi ignorancia.
NOTA: fogonazo me puedes dar un link para ver las normas del foro  y así evitar  hacer más infracciones pue solamente las lei cuando me uno al foro y me gustaría darles una repasada. Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola.

Puedes modificar esta fuente: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/

Enfócate en la parte positiva de la fuente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## samus741 (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola el aficionado me ubiera gustado que ubieras leido todo lo que publique ayer asi como me ubiera gustado que ubieras bisto las imagenes que adjunte pero bueno,vi el link que me diste y te agradesco averme respondido tan rapido,bueno  a todos los del foro en el archivo que adjunto a continuacion  esta una obcion del circuito de la fuente de poder ya con las modificacion que el aficionado me hiso favor de proporcionar,pue la idea es que la fuente de a la salida un voltaje variable de 1.2V a 15V con una proteccion contra corto  y un amperaje de 15A como maximo solo que el amperaje me gustaria que fuera variable de 1A a 15A lo cual me falta agregarle al diagrama que proporciono en el adjunto,a y una coca mas me gustaria que resolvieran la dudas que expuse en el mensaje anterior a y que me digan si el fusible que viene en el diagrama de 1A lo debo remplasar por uno de 15A devido a que el amperaje que abra ala salida sera de 1 a15.espero que corrijan mis errores espero sus respuestas.saludos


----------

